# Annnd... THIS is why streaming is bad for society...



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Killer Sofa (2019) - IMDb

Normally to see that, you'd have to put on a black hoodie with dark sunglasses and go out to walmart in the middle of the night hoping nobody you know sees you and then dig through the bargain bin... of course you'd have to pay cash. You don't want it on record that you bought that...

For starters, based on the cover art, it ain't even a friggin' sofa!!!

What's amazing is that somebody actually paid for this to be made. I wonder if this was the same person who greenlit Human Centipede? And how much marijuana was involved during the signing of the check.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

If you are watching this, you are definitely scraping the bottom of the barrel for stuff to watch. Either that, or the intended target audience doesn't believe that anything made before they were born is worth watching.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not every movie made in New Zealand is a blockbuster. This could become a cult classic some day. I'm sure some of the "throw away" movies we enjoy didn't appeal to our parents (the older generation). Now we have become the people saying "why are you watching this crap?"


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Some of us enjoy films like this _because _they are terrible, yet have some great behind-the-scenes stories behind them. It makes up appreciate the good movies more.

Sigh.... if only my exile from society didn't involve 12 hour workdays.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

James Long said:


> Not every movie made in New Zealand is a blockbuster. This could become a cult classic some day. I'm sure some of the "throw away" movies we enjoy didn't appeal to our parents (the older generation). Now we have become the people saying "why are you watching this crap?"


I do have memories of terrible movies in Blockbuster / Hollywood video back in the day. But it was harder to get crappy movies made then as there was a limited delivery system for them. Nowadays, Netflix & Amazon will take ANYTHING.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Mark Holtz said:


> Some of us enjoy films like this _because _they are terrible, yet have some great behind-the-scenes stories behind them. It makes up appreciate the good movies more.
> 
> Sigh.... if only my exile from society didn't involve 12 hour workdays.


I think the story about this one is how high the people who came up with it were. At least it should have been called Killer Recliner. A sofa is technically a 3 seater. And Killer Sofa instantly makes you think the movie is stupid because its about a man eating couch. Killer Recliner, you'd at least have to look at what it is because it could have multiple meanings. Unless of course you saw the cover art...

Why you working 12 hour days? I'm also WFH, and it seems like things move even slower then they were before. If that's even possible.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

SledgeHammer said:


> Why you working 12 hour days? I'm also WFH, and it seems like things move even slower then they were before. If that's even possible.


Cloud collaboration TAC engineer. In other words, online meeting support.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

When I was junior high (circa early 90's), my good friend hosted a small gathering on a Saturday night. As part of our plans, we intended on renting a movie from the local convenience store. It was a rainy Saturday and the selection had been wiped clean...except for a few cartoon selections, and this:

******* Zombies (1989)

Still to this day, what I consider the absolute worst movie I've ever watched with my own eyes, that appeared to be shot on a handheld camcorder. But, I did get to second base with a cute girl that evening, so it was probably a fair trade.

Bad content isn't a generational thing. But now I'm inclined to give Killer Sofa a try.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

B. Shoe said:


> When I was junior high (circa early 90's), my good friend hosted a small gathering on a Saturday night. As part of our plans, we intended on renting a movie from the local convenience store. It was a rainy Saturday and the selection had been wiped clean...except for a few cartoon selections, and this:
> 
> ******* Zombies (1989)
> 
> ...


I just looked at the other images on IMDB. Apparently, it doesn't even look as cool as the cover art. Not even remotely: Killer Sofa (2019)

MASSIVE bait & switch.

I remember when I was a kid going to Hollywood Video and picking what I thought was a Predator spin off / clone based on the cover art. When I watched it for the 2 mins I lasted, it was a guy in an orange sheet or something. And I vaguely remember a head exploding that was VERY clearly a cantaloupe.

Then again, I just re-watched Total Recall (the original) this weekend. Definitely doesn't hold up for being the most expensive movie ever made at the time (or was it #2). Very obvious green screen work all over the place. The make up prosthetics still look good though. T2 / T-1000 doesn't hold up that well either. Doesn't really look like liquid metal if you watch it today. Still better then that garbage they put out last year with Carl.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> I just looked at the other images on IMDB. Apparently, it doesn't even look as cool as the cover art. Not even remotely: Killer Sofa (2019)
> 
> MASSIVE bait & switch.
> 
> ...


T2 still holds up for me. What res did you watch it on and do you leave that dang soap opera affect on your tv?


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> T2 still holds up for me. What res did you watch it on and do you leave that dang soap opera affect on your tv?


Still an awesome movie and one of my favorite, no I don't leave soap opera on. Just the metal effects look kind of cartoonish by todays standards.


----------

